# 6-10 catfish tournament stocked lorain county



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Not sure if you guys know were Katina Lake is but it is in North Ridgeville, off of Center ridge rd, used to be stocked years ago with Cats, Walleye, Bass and Trout. We are organizing a Stocking of 300 lbs of Channel cat in the 2-5 lb class, and Blue Cats in the 5 - 20 lbs class. We plan to have an allnight tournament Friday, June 10th from 7PM to 7AM Sign Up at 5PM. Katina Lake also has a full Night Club that will be open until 2AM that night. Cost to enter the tournament is $20 with %50 being paid back out for largest catfish. Also trying to put together a youth fishing derby with more details to come. If you would like to know more or need directions please email me @ [email protected] Hope to see you there, if the turn out is good we will be stocking and having tournaments regularly.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wondering where these "stocked fish" come from.....Hatcheries?


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes the Fish are being brought in from a hatchery a week prior to the tournament and I will be posting photos of the stocking.


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Below is link to Katina Lake, on mapquest, the actual address is there when coming there the road that leads to Katina lake is just next to A&C Tire, sign on road says sebastians nite club, if you still need more info please just email me http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...ge+Rd&city=north+ridgeville&state=oh&zipcode=


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Mapquest link is dead so here is the address
39421 Center Ridge Rd North Ridgeville, OH 44039-2748, US


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

These are just afew of the fish we stocked, avgerage was 3 pounds but these are some of the larger fish, the largest here was 15 lbs. Dontmind the grass on the catfish just had mowed and layed them down prior to picture and did not take the time to wet em before picture.


----------

